# Best 2-channel audio in inexpensive universal player with blu-ray



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm integrating my 2-channel audio and home theatre sound. 

The priority for system will be 2-channel audio, not HT audio. I'm wondering which $200-500 universal blu-ray player has outstanding 2-channel (or 5.1) audio is. 

I do have an older ADCOM 2-channel DAC (and an old powered digital cable), but I'm not sure if I can use either, and would prefer a streamlined set-up regardless.

Thanks!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Depending on whether or not you own SACD/DVD-A's, the OPPO BDP-83 has been a really popular choice for many audiophiles. It also boasts some of the fastest loading times on the market for BD's in addition to SACD/DVD-A playback. It is also one of the best DVD Players on the market as well. It sells for 499.

If you do not have many/any SACD/DVD-A's, the Pioneer BDP-51 and BDP-05 are excellent BDP's. Best Buy has been blowing them out. Just yesterday, someone picked one up for 107 Dollars. Mind you they originally retailed for 600 Dollars and 800 Dollars respectively. They feature Wolfson 8740 DAC's and have a dedicated 2 Channel output. Truly fantastic CD Player and feature excellent build quality and are made in Japan. Unfortunately, not many locations still have either player left and the replacements do not feature Wolfson DAC's and the same build quality. Certainly worth calling or going by your BB to see if there are any available in your area.
The BDP-05 will only be available in the Magnolia part of the store.

Biggest drawback to these players is load times. I have never minded, but some do. Due to recent firmware, no layer change on DVD's and scored 85 on the DVD Benchmark. Also, it is a profile 1.1 BDP so no BD Live.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

As Jack already mentioned, the Oppo Digital BDP-83 is the only choice that I can think of that would fit your requirements. It's one of the best Blu-ray players and on top of that the playback of Standard CDs, DVD-A, and SACDs are most certainly no slouch.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you cant spend that kind of money and can not find a Pioneer the Panasonic DMP BD80 is a fantastic BluRay player, it has multi channel outputs and has an option to bypass all internal processing other then whats necessary for superb CD audio playback.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Although I use a dedicated CD player now the Oppo BDP83 was extremely good with 2 channel music as it uses better DAC's for the 2 channel output, so another vote for Oppo


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks to all. Don't think I can find a Pioneer locally for low bucks, and looking online it appears that I might as well go for the oppo. I can always experiment with outboard DACs if I'm not happy with the 2-channel audio.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
If 2 Channel is of a huge importance, you might want to consider the SE Version of the BDP-83. Though more expensive, the analog upgrades are pretty extensive and if you are considering a 2 channel outboard DAC, might make sense.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## reidmc (Jan 2, 2010)

good call, though I just barely talked my wife into spending more than $250 for a player.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I would expect the SE version of the Oppo to be extremely good with 2 channel music, considering its performance as standard...


----------

